# Wet Garage Floor grrrrrrrr



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

I thought I'd give this a go on here to see If anyone had any ideas.

Here goes, right basically the floor is getting wet/flooded by 2/3" of water which I think must be coming through the floor or walls.

I have put a new roof on so confident it isn't that plus a suspended some sheeting from the rafters to check - sheeting was dry.

The floor also slopes to the back so all the water runs that way and not out through the door 

I also think the dpc is fitted incorrectly in the walls, can anyone confirm this?

Pics



















Any help much appreciated, I need to sort this now as it's winding me up!

Ta.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I am not a builder.

What is the height of the floor above the water table or the relationship of the floor to the outside? What is the seal like of the first course of bricks to the floor?

The damp course won't create a seal at ground level.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Are the walls wet / damp?


----------



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

The DPC is wrong however I can't imagine that is the cause of getting 2-3" of water in there on a regular basis, do you have any pics of the outside?

I would imagine it is coming under the garage door and the water is just pooling at the back given the floor has a back fall on it. The easiest solution if so is to install an Aco drain across your garage door opening to take any water away, like this (image from Google) :


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Got pics from the outside looking at the front ? 

Also is this only happening recently or have you just moved in etc ?


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes aco drain to the front will help, but it'll be worth getting some screed laid so it falls to the outside to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## spitandpolish (Nov 10, 2009)

*Dpm?*

Your damp proof course (DPC) looks to be 2 courses of bricks above the floor, but does not look to be connected to a damp proof membrane (DPM).

If the water is not running in through the door, it could be coming up through the floor itself. This will be really hard to fix, without taking the floor up. You could lay a screed on top, as suggested above, but install a DPM between the floor and the screed, and run the DPM up the walls to the DPC.

Good luck!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That's what it looks like to me too, can't see it anywhere just around the edges too so doesn't look like it's just been cut off at floor height which often happens when people don't know what they are doing 

I would be surprised if water is flowing in through the front door unless you have a very steep driveway running into it with no drainage. even then there is usually a step up into the garage to avoid this


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Give these a try http://www.atlasbuild.co.uk theyre just round the corner from you, I used them to carry survey a damp issue when we where buying our house, price was very reasonable, they tell you the cause and the solution rather than us trying to second guess from some pictures.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Apologies for the late reply fellas, been busy!

Right, few more pics





 <---Slight condensation, can't be the reason for the amount of water on floor though<

Thanks for the replies so far, hoping to sort it myself tight budget you see!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like the driveway runs upward to the garage door, is that correct or does it run down to the door ? 

The moss on the drive suggest there is a lot of water + poor drainage on the drive . If the drive does slope toward the garage I think an acro drain would be a good investment, certainly doable yourself if you have the time 

Failing that the cause is probably the lack of dpm under the floor, check around the entire edge of the garage floor and see if you can see any dpm between the edge of the concrete floor and the wall, like it's been cut off at floor level. If you can't see any anywhere then it's probably a safe bet that there isn't any and that could be another cause 

Other option, 100% sure the roof isn't leaking anywhere ? Worth standing in the garage for 10 minutes during a down poor and see if the roof or door etc leaks anywhere


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

RenoSport182 said:


> Apologies for the late reply fellas, been busy!
> 
> Right, few more pics
> 
> ...


Judging by the amount of moss on the driveway, that could indicate that it's retaining water, and possibly as more rain falls it's running back in the garage?

If that is the case, you may not get away with just an aco drain, possibly the drive needs doing also with the correct falls.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

JonD said:


> Judging by the amount of moss on the driveway, that could indicate that it's retaining water, and possibly as more rain falls it's running back in the garage?
> 
> If that is the case, you may not get away with just an aco drain, possibly the drive needs doing also with the correct falls.


Yep, I reckon that is happening, will put a drain in plus a small hump across maybe



Clancy said:


> Looks like the driveway runs upward to the garage door, is that correct or does it run down to the door ? Its pretty flat but I wouldn't rule it going under the door
> 
> The moss on the drive suggest there is a lot of water + poor drainage on the drive . If the drive does slope toward the garage I think an acro drain would be a good investment, certainly doable yourself if you have the time Yep, will do this
> 
> ...


I am looking to do this after some searching on here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300007

looks really good and I'm sure that would solve it


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I haven't used something like that myself but I'm sure with a bit of Google etc you can see if people have had any luck with it. I'd imagine if applied correctly that it will do the trick, much like an epoxy paint, just make sure you go up the wall past the dpc as well 

That's ideal then if the roof definitely isn't leaking, bit of drainage on the drive and some of the paint and hopefully it's problem solved


----------



## wlmoate (Nov 29, 2014)

A lack of DPC is not going result in standing water unless your garage base is below the water table. 

Is the ground level higher than concrete slab at any points?


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

wlmoate said:


> A lack of DPC is not going result in standing water unless your garage base is below the water table.
> 
> Is the ground level higher than concrete slab at any points?


Next doors Garage is a right mess, full of trees growing and old sofas due to no Roof at all!! I think that's the only point where maybe the ground level is higher.

Piccy:










I have since covered the bit where the bricks are.


----------



## spitandpolish (Nov 10, 2009)

*Water problem*

If the garage next door fills with water when it rains, I can see that coming through your wall every time, coupled with driving rain running down the wall. Hopefully you have helped this by covering the top of the wall.

I am not sure an epoxy floor solution will ever work here, because I cannot see you getting the floor dry enough to apply it in the first place. Also if it's coming through the wall, you will end up with water above and below the epoxy.

Assuming it takes a long time to get the next door garage owner to fix his roof, a short term solution might be to lay a polythene DPM, big enough to run up the walls a few inches, on the surface of the existing damp floor. On top of that, use some foam rubber interlocking tiles to give you a surface to work and park on. Far from ideal, but cheap and better than working on a wet floor...


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

spitandpolish said:


> If the garage next door fills with water when it rains, I can see that coming through your wall every time, coupled with driving rain running down the wall. Hopefully you have helped this by covering the top of the wall.
> 
> I am not sure an epoxy floor solution will ever work here, because I cannot see you getting the floor dry enough to apply it in the first place. Also if it's coming through the wall, you will end up with water above and below the epoxy.
> 
> Assuming it takes a long time to get the next door garage owner to fix his roof, a short term solution might be to lay a polythene DPM, big enough to run up the walls a few inches, on the surface of the existing damp floor. On top of that, use some foam rubber interlocking tiles to give you a surface to work and park on. Far from ideal, but cheap and better than working on a wet floor...


Thanks for the reply.

They have no willingness to fix their roof at all - it's been like that for 4 yrs or more before we moved in


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Can't 100% tell from pics but looks like you have a drive sloping towards garage with no drainage in front of it so the rainwater is running straight in?


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Not an immediate fix but if you think it is comming in via the neighbours, you need to let them know in writting that way they can be held responsible if the water causes any damage to your garage. If you don't formally tell them they can't be held responsible as far as I know.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Another solution
Buy the garage from them and have a double?


----------

